# re map



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

hi any body had clutch slipping after re map my van is a3.o litre x250 the remap has made it do more to the gallon because i drive inhigher gear all the time infact it does not like 1st 2nd 3rd and spins wheels


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

if you cannot use the lower gears then I am sure you will get clutch slip. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

15,000 miles since remap, 22,000 total, no clutch issues to date. Sounds like your clutch control is a bit aggressive if you are spinning wheels in 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Have you got traction control? Yes, you can spin the wheels but this can be done with a standard 3.0 litre if you are aggressive enough. Only time I have aproblem is pulling away on a hill with the car on tow, but the traction cotrol takes care of it.

Colin


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

hi clutch slips in 6th gear rev counter shoots up for afew seconds cluth slips


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like you are applying too much throttle prior to the clutch fully engaging. Try having your foot fully OFF the clutch pedal before applying any throttle. 

If you STILL get clutch slip then its time for a new clutch. It will only get worse and slip more !!


----------

